# sawzall blade for bones



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone use one for pigs?  Obv not as good as a meat bandsaw, but sometimes in a pinch I've seen it done on the tv.

I asked the girl at home depot which blade type to use on bones and she ran away


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Back when I was in the operating room we used an oscillating saw for bones. I think a sawzall will get gunked-up. Yes gunked-up is a medical term.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

That's why I think the right type of saw teeth will help. They vary from giant ones for wood, to tiny for metal and everywhere in between.

I got mine for home repair stuff, but I'm always happy with multitaskers. Just curious if anyone has already tried. Of course id sterilize.the whole thing / have separate blades. Wouldnt want metal filings in my pork after all!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Butcher band saw blades are designed
for bone in and frozen meat block cutting
applications providing fast, clean,
accurate cuts and producing higher yields


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

MillionsKnives said:


> That's why I think the right type of saw teeth will help. They vary from giant ones for wood, to tiny for metal and everywhere in between.
> 
> I got mine for home repair stuff, but I'm always happy with multitaskers. Just curious if anyone has already tried. Of course id sterilize.the whole thing / have separate blades. Wouldnt want metal filings in my pork after all!


I worry more about bone fragments that metal filing.

I use a hacksaw. For splitting spines... an axe and rubber mallet.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Regular bi-metal blades work fine and I didn't see any paint on my bone ends.  You have to wipe cuts down regardless  They do make bone blades for sawzalls btw.  We used mine on a deer last winter and it worked fine.  Get a blade longer than you think you'll need and buy several.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

So they do!  Cabela's for the win!


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

I use mine with a wood blade to cut frozen turkeys in half.

dcarch


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

"Normies" are Normies no matter what craft they exercise!


----------

